# Comportamento dell'amante ...



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto.* Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.*
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli




Benvenuta.
Sì, in effetti dovresti fare così, prendere il bello e basta.
Passami la battuta, ma un uomo che ha già due famiglie dovrebbe essere bionico per riuscire a darti più di così

Leggi un pò il forum, troverai storie simili alla tua 

Ti avverto che troverai anche giudizi, non solo consigli: leggi quello che ti serve e il resto passalo :up:


----------



## DreamTheater (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Sì, in effetti dovresti fare così, prendere il bello e basta.
> Passami la battuta, ma un uomo che ha già due famiglie dovrebbe essere bionico per riuscire a darti più di così
> 
> ...



quoto, benvenuta.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


mandalo a me il messaggio:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mandalo a me il messaggio:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma sei un broccolatore indefesso!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

e come dovrei comportarmi ... farmi desiderare ........ o essere geisha


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sei un broccolatore indefesso!!!!!


mi è venuto spontaneo:mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e come dovrei comportarmi ... farmi desiderare ........ o essere geisha



ma nemmeno una delle due, tesoro

perchè non cerchi di essere te stessa?

cercalo se ti va, ignoralo se ti va


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma nemmeno una delle due, tesoro
> 
> perchè non cerchi di essere te stessa?
> 
> cercalo se ti va, ignoralo se ti va



si ma...Divina Matra...questa sta scivolando nell'ammmmore...........e vuole sedurlo per...


Per cosa?
Farlo innamorare e poi?

:scared:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma nemmeno una delle due, tesoro
> 
> perchè non cerchi di essere te stessa?
> 
> cercalo se ti va, ignoralo se ti va


allora lo cercherei tutti i gg .........


----------



## stellina (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e come dovrei comportarmi ... farmi desiderare ........ o essere geisha


sai qual è il problema? che quando inizi a pensare se sia meglio fare così o cosà sei fregata! presa!!!! che hai 100 domande per la testa e questo ti porta inevitabilmente a viverla male....darti consigli non saprei...aspetto con te le risposte


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora lo cercherei tutti i gg .........


forse è meglio tu non sia troppo te stessa:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si ma...Divina Matra...questa sta scivolando nell'ammmmore...........e vuole sedurlo per...
> 
> 
> Per cosa?
> ...


hai centrato me lo chiedo anche io ... che voglio .... è solo egocentrismo, voglia di sentirmi desiderata o nel subconscio voglio qualcosa in più ....... uff ma che mi sono cacciata a fare in questa situazione


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si ma...Divina Matra...questa sta scivolando nell'ammmmore...........e vuole sedurlo per...
> 
> 
> Per cosa?
> ...


infatti si kiama me non correrà questo rischio,,vitto alloggio lavatura imbaincatura...e stiratura:mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai centrato me lo chiedo anche io ... che voglio .... è solo egocentrismo, voglia di sentirmi desiderata o nel subconscio voglio qualcosa in più ....... uff ma che mi sono cacciata a fare in questa situazione


Intanto non ci sei ancora dentro nel senso che mi sembri ancora abbastanza a galla. Non so per quanto ma lo sei.

Ecco. Io direi di capire cosa ti fa desiderare così tanto di sedurlo.
Se è solo egocentrismo o robe similari va bene. Prima o poi passa.
ma se lo fai perchè sotto sotto c'è un mondo in rosa....attenta.

Hai detto che quando siete da soli lui è molto tenero e nel resto del tempo è assente, giusto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si ma...Divina Matra...questa sta scivolando nell'ammmmore...........e vuole sedurlo per...
> 
> 
> Per cosa?
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora lo cercherei tutti i gg .........



in effetti....

ma scusa la domanda cretina, tu hai tutto questo tempo, non registrata?

per prima cosa fammi capire cosa ha di particolare quest'uomo, poi ci ragioniamo.
perchè devi assolutamente capire se ci sono i margini per lasciarsi andare un pò all'ammmmmmmore,
farlo consumare e poi trovare il giusto equilibrio


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

più che altro va a periodi ......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto non ci sei ancora dentro nel senso che mi sembri ancora abbastanza a galla. Non so per quanto ma lo sei.
> 
> Ecco. Io direi di capire cosa ti fa desiderare così tanto di sedurlo.
> Se è solo egocentrismo o robe similari va bene. Prima o poi passa.
> ...



come mai con tebe mi sento due corpi e una tastiera?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come mai con tebe mi sento due corpi e una tastiera?
> 
> :mrgreen:



Le divine diversamente fedeli si riconoscono sempre:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tu non hai bisogno di un amante per fare sesso...
> 
> Hai bisogno di un Amico, che sia anche un trombAmico. Uno che ti scopa ma con cui puoi anche sfogarti al telefono. Premuroso, dolce, sensibile. Anche divertente e non possessivo.
> 
> ...


tenetemi presente:mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tu non hai bisogno di un amante per fare sesso...
> 
> Hai bisogno di un Amico, che sia anche un trombAmico. Uno che ti scopa ma con cui puoi anche sfogarti al telefono. Premuroso, dolce, sensibile. Anche divertente e non possessivo.
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Piccole Toy crescono :up:


----------



## ZoDyAkO (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


Fatti mettere incinta cosí dopo di famiglie ne avrà tre. Per caso fa Forester di cognome?

S*B


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tenetemi presente:mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Madonna.....


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Proponiti all'autrice del topic e vedi che ti risponde
> 
> Ma lei l'amante per il sesso ce l'ha già, non penso abbia bisogno... e sei troppo arrapato per fare il trombAmico.
> 
> E' una cosa mica da tutti oh...


pensaci :mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tenetemi presente:mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



miiiii

solo se porti gli yo yo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2012)

Battiato, amico, mi pari un po‘ morto di figa eh. Niente di male, mica no, solo che ogni occasione ti è gradita per rimarcarlo, e che d‘è!


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli




Nessun giudizio ...
ma lui penso abbia già un casino di problemi e responsabilità ...
Limitati a prendender quello che ti dà ...
se non ti basta fai la tua strada...


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna.....


vale anche per te tebe  :mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato-bis (26 Luglio 2012)

*grazie di esistere*

dopo 



Minerva ha detto:


> forse è meglio tu non sia troppo te stessa:mrgreen:


e battiato63 

non ce la posso fare  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato-bis ha detto:


> dopo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


Io credo che queste storie vadano prese per quello che sono. Cioè, delle parentesi. Non è da queste parentesi che dipende la nostra felicità, il nostro sentirci realizzati. 

Noi ci sentiamo realizzati quando troviamo il lavoro che ci piace dopo la giusta gavetta, colleghi con cui si sta bene (ehmmmm... nel senso che si lavora bene, punto :sonar quando viviamo nella città che ci aggrada (scegli quello che vuoi, Bruxelles, Parigi, Milano ), nella casa che abbiamo scelto noi, un livello economico che ci garantisce tranquillità nel portare avanti i nostri progetti (educazione dei figli, mantenimento casa, extra vari). Infine, ci rende felici un marito in gamba che amiamo. 

Ma, c'è un ma. Queste condizioni si verificano MOLTO raramente tutte insieme. Se hai il marito in gamba forse non hai il lavoro stabile o soddisfacente. Magari hai i colleghi rompicoglioni e lo stipendio che non aumenta da anni. Oppure è il marito che non riesce a conquistarsi il suo posto al sole. Marito che forse non è così in gamba e si è imbolsito...  Voi due, che avrete forse casa in affitto non in una metropoli effervescente, ma in un paesino grigio e senza stimoli. In mezzo a tanta gente piatta. Eccetera.

Questo per dirti che quando si arriva al momento di sposarsi non sempre è tutto rose e fiori e ci saranno sempre motivi di insoddisfazione personale. Grane e beghe quotidiane vanno messe in conto... anche se tu e marito siete partiti con tutto l'amore di questo mondo. 

Non fissarti con quel bellimbusto, che è un piacevole surrogato, punto... prendilo per quello che è. :singleeye:

ari


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


Il gelido cilindro di metallo viaggiava a profondità mai raggiunte prima di allora, tanto veloce quanto letale, inquietante, avvolto in una cappa di oscurità protetto da centinaia di metri di mare.

al suo interno uomini arruolati dopo un duro addestramento, uomini pronti ad ogni evenienza, uomini dalla tempra d'acciaio forzuti e abili, pronti ad obbedire ai comandi. uomini dalla calma inossidabile, pronti ad usare tutte le risorse a disposizione, efficienti, arguti, ciascuno stava al suo posto sempre all'erta.

poi, di tanto in tanto sotto il comando del generale di ghiaccio manovre compiute con destrezza e precisione lo portavano a pochi metri sotto il livello del mare, siluri armati, armi spianate, dritto sull'obiettivo. 
si diceva avesse Mai fallito un bersaglio.

il Killer degli Abissi lo chiamavano.

Un giorno il mare era incandescente, bombe piovevano a grappoli, il Generale di Ghiaccio preparava piani su piani, coordinate, latitudine, longitudine, mestierava con fervore e ad ogni nuova nave segnalata in superficie ricominciava tutti i calcoli da zero, l'inclinazione, l'assetto, la manovra di distrazione.
sempre più immerso nei fogli e su sè stesso, gli uomini attendevano i comandi ma il Generale ancora calcolava le possibili traiettorie. e poi ancora una nave, e un'altra e di nuovo tutto da capo, un altro piano, la mappa da rifare.

poi un inatteso ronzio colpì le pareti del sommergibile, un sordo boato si propagò fra le nicchie e nelle cavità, l'onda d'urto investì tutti i presenti, gli uomini caddero lateralmente perdendo l'equilibrio. e poi tutti si misero a correre, le sirene suonavano, porte stagne che si chiudevano, settori isolati, ordini confusi, parapiglia generale e il Killer degli Abissi cominciò ad imbarcare acqua, una grossa falla ornava il fianco destro, e piano piano si inabissò portando con sè tutti gli occupanti. mai più venne recuperato.

ancora oggi alcuni pensano che mai sia esistito.


----------



## Circe off line (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


Se ti puo interessare, la mia é una risposta da tradita, e visto che fino ad ora ti hanno risposto solo i diversamente fedeli, potrebbe tornarti utile. Intanto al di la di tutto, se solo dopo 4 mesi questo fa il prezioso, vuol dire che tutto l'entusiasmo che dovrebbe esserci all'inizio di una relaz clandestina si é spento non ti pare? Poi non parli di tuo marito...che provi per lui? Come ci rimarrebbe se lo scoprisse? Rischi di perdere tutto x una storia di letto con uno che di doveri ne ha già troppi e quasi lo fai sentire in dovere pure tu? Ti racconto la mia esperienza: mio marito ha avuto una relaz extracon con la mia amica durata anni. Li ho scoperti xche sospettavo. Ho letto i loro messaggi. Lei gli diceva sono la tua gheisha, ti coccolo ip, ti faccio stare bene io, te la do così e cola, ti faccio questo e non vedo l'ora di fartelo. E i vari messaggi piccanti che mandi anche tu. Allora mio marito la sentiva in calore e pronta e ci andava, se la scopava e la teneva a riposo un bel po'. Lei quando notava il distacco scleravs, lo accusava di non chiamarla, di non cercarla. Poi ripartiva con le porcate, finche non scopavano di nuovo. Questa é stata la loro relazione. Quando li ho scoperti é successo un finimondo. Mi sono fatta raccontare come lo facevano, quante volte. Lui mi ha detto tanto, l'ha definita una cagna in calore. Magari non lo era, forse era innamorata pure lei. Ma alla fine é stata solo un corpo ed una gheisha gratis x lui. Io l'ho raccontato a tutti in preda alla rabbia. Anche al marito di lei. I parenti, gli amici, i conoscenti. Sanno tutto, anche in cosa era brava a letto. Loro non hanno rispettato me, la mia famiglia. Ed io li ho sputtanati. Sono cornuta, ma a modo mio. Ora, scusa se ti ho raccontato i fatti miei, ma sei sll'inizio. Tirati indietro e rifatti una vita con tuo marito. E se lui non è come tu lo vorresti, lascialo libero di decidere, non lo costringere a subire il tuo egoismo, narcisismo egocentrico. Prima o poi verrai scoperta.,...e saranno guai. Fai in tempo.....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli




Lui ha avuto una moglie, ha una compagna con la quale solo un anno e mezzo fa ha avuto un figlio. tu ci sei nella sua vita da 4 mesi, perciò il bambino aveva un anno poco più.

ti ha mai detto il come mai ha avuto un figlio dalla donna  e la tradisce con te dopo un anno dalla nascita?
è innamorato della sua compagna? se non lo è( visto che la tradisce) come mai c'ha fatto un figlio insieme?

io ho l'impressione che questo uomo abbia le idee poco chiare, o sia semplicemente sia un farfallone indefesso . in tal caso ti consiglierei vivamente di non innamorarti di lui altrimenti son guai....si perchè lui ti usa ti scopa poi quando si è svuotato le palle non ti chiama mai, non ti manda sms e se tu glieli mandi lui nemmeno ti risponde.


stai mooooolto attenta!

p.s. sei sicura che da amante ci sei solo tu a questo punto? io direi che sei una frequentazione, uno svago, non un 'amante


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Se ti puo interessare, la mia é una risposta da tradita, e visto che fino ad ora ti hanno risposto solo i diversamente fedeli, potrebbe tornarti utile. Intanto al di la di tutto, se solo dopo 4 mesi questo fa il prezioso, vuol dire che tutto l'entusiasmo che dovrebbe esserci all'inizio di una relaz clandestina si é spento non ti pare? Poi non parli di tuo marito...che provi per lui? Come ci rimarrebbe se lo scoprisse? Rischi di perdere tutto x una storia di letto con uno che di doveri ne ha già troppi e quasi lo fai sentire in dovere pure tu? Ti racconto la mia esperienza: mio marito ha avuto una relaz extracon con la mia amica durata anni. Li ho scoperti xche sospettavo. Ho letto i loro messaggi. Lei gli diceva sono la tua gheisha, ti coccolo ip, ti faccio stare bene io, te la do così e cola, ti faccio questo e non vedo l'ora di fartelo. E i vari messaggi piccanti che mandi anche tu. Allora mio marito la sentiva in calore e pronta e ci andava, se la scopava e la teneva a riposo un bel po'. Lei quando notava il distacco scleravs, lo accusava di non chiamarla, di non cercarla. Poi ripartiva con le porcate, finche non scopavano di nuovo. Questa é stata la loro relazione. Quando li ho scoperti é successo un finimondo. Mi sono fatta raccontare come lo facevano, quante volte. Lui mi ha detto tanto, l'ha definita una cagna in calore. Magari non lo era, forse era innamorata pure lei. Ma alla fine é stata solo un corpo ed una gheisha gratis x lui. Io l'ho raccontato a tutti in preda alla rabbia. Anche al marito di lei. I parenti, gli amici, i conoscenti. Sanno tutto, anche in cosa era brava a letto. Loro non hanno rispettato me, la mia famiglia. Ed io li ho sputtanati. Sono cornuta, ma a modo mio. Ora, scusa se ti ho raccontato i fatti miei, ma sei sll'inizio. Tirati indietro e rifatti una vita con tuo marito. E se lui non è come tu lo vorresti, lascialo libero di decidere, non lo costringere a subire il tuo egoismo, narcisismo egocentrico. Prima o poi verrai scoperta.,...e saranno guai. Fai in tempo.....



quoto mia cara e non sono una tradita con il dente avvelenato( eventuale).... ma vie da se che lui la sta usando.

se lei si deve rifare una vita se la rifà con il marito o con un altro uomo più adeguato di sto mona.


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> . Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


A dire il vero devi solo prendere il randello e basta! Questa è la tua funzione sociale per lui, quindi scopa bene e non rompere i coglioni.


----------



## Eretteo (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


Stai forse cercando qualcuno che ti dica che fai bene ad innamorarti di uno sturalavandini?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Se ti puo interessare, la mia é una risposta da tradita, e visto che fino ad ora ti hanno risposto solo i diversamente fedeli, potrebbe tornarti utile. Intanto al di la di tutto, se solo dopo 4 mesi questo fa il prezioso, vuol dire che tutto l'entusiasmo che dovrebbe esserci all'inizio di una relaz clandestina si é spento non ti pare? Poi non parli di tuo marito...che provi per lui? Come ci rimarrebbe se lo scoprisse? Rischi di perdere tutto x una storia di letto con uno che di doveri ne ha già troppi e quasi lo fai sentire in dovere pure tu? Ti racconto la mia esperienza: mio marito ha avuto una relaz extracon con la mia amica durata anni. Li ho scoperti xche sospettavo. Ho letto i loro messaggi. Lei gli diceva sono la tua gheisha, ti coccolo ip, ti faccio stare bene io, te la do così e cola, ti faccio questo e non vedo l'ora di fartelo. E i vari messaggi piccanti che mandi anche tu. Allora mio marito la sentiva in calore e pronta e ci andava, se la scopava e la teneva a riposo un bel po'. Lei quando notava il distacco scleravs, lo accusava di non chiamarla, di non cercarla. Poi ripartiva con le porcate, finche non scopavano di nuovo. Questa é stata la loro relazione. Quando li ho scoperti é successo un finimondo. Mi sono fatta raccontare come lo facevano, quante volte. Lui mi ha detto tanto, l'ha definita una cagna in calore. Magari non lo era, forse era innamorata pure lei. Ma alla fine é stata solo un corpo ed una gheisha gratis x lui. Io l'ho raccontato a tutti in preda alla rabbia. Anche al marito di lei. I parenti, gli amici, i conoscenti. Sanno tutto, anche in cosa era brava a letto. Loro non hanno rispettato me, la mia famiglia. Ed io li ho sputtanati. Sono cornuta, ma a modo mio. Ora, scusa se ti ho raccontato i fatti miei, ma sei sll'inizio. Tirati indietro e rifatti una vita con tuo marito. E se lui non è come tu lo vorresti, lascialo libero di decidere, non lo costringere a subire il tuo egoismo, narcisismo egocentrico. Prima o poi verrai scoperta.,...e saranno guai. Fai in tempo.....


Fratelli preghiamo
Le vie delle corna sono infinite
Ma portano sempre a pericolosi incroci
E succede il finimondo

Circe sei il mio mito...

Non oso pensare che cosa hai combinato...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Luglio 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> *con la mia amica*


Primo errore.



Circe off line ha detto:


> *durata anni.*



Secondo errore. Risultato:




Circe off line ha detto:


> *Li ho scoperti xche sospettavo.*



Ma il marito della tua amica come ha reagito, per curiosità?


----------



## Kid (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. *Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo.* Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> *Non cerco giudizi*, ma esperienze e consigli


Non prendere la mia esternazione come un giudizio, ma come uno sfogo: fate schifo. Entrambi alla stessa maniera.

Che mondo di merda.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. *A volte mi lascio desiderare *e non lo cerco neanche io, *altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti *.... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


eccola ,la gatta morta.
il giudizio non lo cercavi ma è venuto lo stesso...c'est la vie


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

*........*

:sbatti:---------:sbatti:..............:sbatti:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco.


Perché quando state insieme lui ci tiene a te, quando non state insieme sei l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri.


----------



## Circe (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fratelli preghiamo
> Le vie delle corna sono infinite
> Ma portano sempre a pericolosi incroci
> E succede il finimondo
> ...


Niente di che Conte....ho raccontato le porcate che scriveva a mio marito al marito, ai miei suoceri, agli amici di una vita....e poi si sa come sono queste cose.....camminano da sole alla velocità della luce......questa è stata la mia reazione. Giusta o sbagliata me ne frego. Quello che mi hanno fatto per anni è stato viscido....niente è quello che devono subire....diciamo


----------



## Circe (27 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Primo errore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah....forse era consapevole che la moglie se la sbatteva qualcuno....quasi rassegnato.


----------



## Circe (27 Luglio 2012)

Sono consapevole che mi becchero' delle mazzate....ma scusatemi io sono un po' all'antica......non è che giustifico l'uomo sia ben chiaro....ma una donna, con figli e marito......ma come fa a farsi trattare come una puttana da un puttaniere? Non si capisce che l'uomo va alla ricerca dell'unica cosa di una donna che gli interessa? E questo, al secondo matrimonio e con figlio appena nato.....cosa puo' volere da lei? non si usa piu' il cervello.....si usano solo gli organi sessuali, come gli animali....poi non ci lamentiamo se non chiamano, se non gli frega di che fai, chi sei, se sei sola o in coppia. Gliela dai senza che sei niente? E niente rimani....allora o ne sei consapevole e ti prendi solo la scopata, o se cerchi un altro amore lasci tuo marito....semplice e coerente.....


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> non si usa piu' il cervello.....si usano solo gli organi sessuali, come gli animali.....


No circe, è nel kuore!

(sono ironica)


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Fatti mettere incinta cosí dopo di famiglie ne avrà tre. Per caso fa Forester di cognome?
> 
> S*B


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché quando state insieme lui ci tiene a te, quando non state insieme sei l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri.



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo??????????????
ma davverooooooooooooooooo??????????????????????????????????????????
no eli.....


ma dico...
anche all'amante...
quando si sta insieme
mica si dicono parole offesnsive...
suvvia...
all'altra mica si dice...:suvvia abbassati i pantaloni o alzati la gonna e scopiamo...e facciamo pure presto che devo andare.....
da un uomo così credo che fuggiresti...no???
a lui conviene che fuggi?
nooooooooooooooooooooo


allooooooooooooooooooooraaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

vieni tesoro...ti desidero....facciamo l'ammmmorrre.....come te nessuno mai....


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2012)

be certo che no
però è reciproca la cosa

cmq ci sonoa nche quelli che non li vedi da due emsi e ti mandano fiori ti scrivono
perc arità magari solo x trombare ancora
ma trombassero a casa

io penso che dopo un po'se si va avanti scatti qualcosa da parte di entrambi 
mi sbaglierò

poi ci sono uomini e uomini donne e donne


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> be certo che no
> però è reciproca la cosa
> 
> cmq ci sonoa nche quelli che non li vedi da due emsi e ti mandano fiori ti scrivono
> ...


Si, scatta qualcosa...l'interruttore del cervello.

Se dopo due mesi lo riaccogli e lo trombi...beh.......beh....


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo??????????????
> ma davverooooooooooooooooo??????????????????????????????????????????
> no eli.....
> 
> ...


:rotfl::up:


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che ho una storia con un mio collega. Io sposata con due bimbi, lui separato con una figlia dal primo matrimonio con una nuova compagna e un bimbo du un anno e mezzo. Da tempo c'era affinita' complicita, attrazione ma non ho mai considerato la cosa come fattibile perche' e trambi sposati. Poi ho iniziato a capire che gli piacevo davvero e la cosa e' successa. All'inizio vivevo bene la cosa, poi la situazione mi e' sfuggita di mano .... inizio ad avere bisogno di lui. Lui e' strano, quando siamo insieme mi dice cose che mi fanno pensare che ci tenga a me, poi pero' passa momenti che si fa sentire poco. Noi non ci telefoniamo mai, ci vediamo a volte per il caffe' o per pranzo e poi quando stiamo insieme. Io so che ha mille problemi fra il lavoro e le due famiglie e altri casini .... pero' non so cosa fare quando si allontana. A volte mi lascio desiderare e non lo cerco neanche io, altre volte faccio la comprensiva, la amica che lo ascolta e gli mando sms piccanti .... come oggi che pero' non ha neanche risposto. Mi dico anche che non ha senso che dovrei prendere il bello e basta anche perche' non ci puo' ne' deve essere altro.
> Non cerco giudizi, ma esperienze e consigli


Mah...mi pare un uomo fin troppo complicato.     Se temi che si stia innamorando,affrontalo e metti in chiaro le regole del gioco,prima che la situazione vi sfugga di mano


----------



## aristocat (27 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah...mi pare un uomo fin troppo complicato.     Se temi che si stia innamorando,affrontalo e metti in chiaro le regole del gioco,prima che la situazione vi sfugga di mano


E secondo te sarebbe _lui_ che rischia di innamorarsi? :sonar:


----------

